# Are livery's sort after in the Aberdeenshire area



## Ajted93 (14 August 2014)

Are there many people with horses or ponys looking for part or full liverys in the Aberdeenshire area, and what are the best prices around. Looking into the idears. What do people look for in a yard ? outdoors and indoor arenas, 24/7 summer turn out, hacking, xcountry courses?


----------



## MagicMelon (15 August 2014)

I think livery yards around Aberdeen are always in demand especially with the close of some yards due to the bypass.  No idea on prices, I keep mine privately at home but I've heard some people pay pretty crazy money. Most people I know would expect an outdoor arena, 24/7 summer turnout and access to hacking. There aren't many XC courses round here sadly so I doubt many people expect it. If you're able and have the land - please do build a XC course and run events over it as we have a serious lack of them (only 2 in Aberdeenshire can you train round - Mosswood and Knock).


----------



## Ajted93 (18 August 2014)

Plenty of land for a large XC looking to do a large removable one. Ready for crops and so on. do u find people want more full livery than DIY. We're close to where a lot of the oil workers live. (Not exposing the location just yet) but amazing hacking on very quiet roads, use of headlands in fields. Very quiet roads perfect place!!! Also only a few miles from a beach too. Thanks for your help


----------



## MagicMelon (19 August 2014)

Hmm I think offer both types of livery, although as you say there's plenty of oil workers about so they would likely go for the full livery option if they're away offshore often. Although saying that, I'd say there's a lot of women out there who don't need to work as its their partners who are raking in the oil cash   I think most offer both options but there's some that I think are full livery only, isnt Tillyoch full livery?  Your place sounds like it'll be amazing and I'm excited by your future XC course   Will you be holding events (show jumping etc.)?


----------



## Ajted93 (19 August 2014)

Ino there's a few full liverys around near by ,looking at 65 plus a week, we're thinking full and part 5 day livery. The XC will be maybe after a few months of being started up. It would be up for hire but not sure on events not thort about that too much. XX


----------



## Britestar (19 August 2014)

MM Currently you can hire Philorth as well for xc schooling.


----------



## Willoway83 (20 August 2014)

I think yards are really in demand in this area not sure on prices I know some are quite expensive though. I keep mine on a private yard main things I would look for would be secure tack room spacious boxes indoor/outdoor school and good hacking  x


----------



## Ajted93 (24 August 2014)

Brill thanks everyone!


----------



## Woolpot (26 August 2014)

Hi I am desperately looking for livery in or around Banchory/drumoak area have 2 horses looking for grass livery with option of stable. Not needing any fancy facilities. Does anyone know of anything going in this area? Thanks in advance


----------

